# where to go for first time out west???



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you got a hook up in Park City, I would say go for it. The Canyons should provide you with what you want. Make sure your "backcountry" style runs are inbounds areas at the resort. You can be in serious life threatening terrain just a few feet out of the resort boundary. Avalanches and other hazards are no joke. 

Park City resort has a world class park, so you'd be set there. Canyons and Park City resort are both right there in Park City. Pretty convenient. 

Snowbird, Solitude, Brighton are easy drives from Park City. So is Snowbasin and Powder Mountain. I think you can catch a bus to most of them, though travel times will surely vary. You'd have lots of options. Snow fall is fairly reliable in Utah, outside of last season. Pretty sure this coming season will be a decent one for them.

Otherwise, Aspen or Summit County are what you are looking for.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

There's the whole I Ride Park City thing. If park is your thing, PC will be hard to beat. It is a fun mountain. Be careful like Killclimbz said. Last year someone died right outside of an avy gate at The Canyons. The entire PC resort is like a park and there is Cobra Dogs! Fun mountain for sure. A bit ritzy for it to be my home mountain though.


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

what if park wasnt my biggest concern though, would the canyons side impress me enough u think to benefit of goin? ive done double blacks on the eastcoast so im up for trying any terrain


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Most double blacks on the East Coast are lucky to be a black in the West. All of the terrain at Park City and Canyons is going to blow anything away you've been on in the East. It's not even a fair comparison really.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Most double blacks on the East Coast are lucky to be a black in the West. All of the terrain at Park City and Canyons is going to blow anything away you've been on in the East. It's not even a fair comparison really.


Being a PNW rider, this never really hit home for me until I saw some video of a guy on an east coast "double black" run, and it was... groomed.

I laughed.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

LTshredTN said:


> what if park wasnt my biggest concern though, would the canyons side impress me enough u think to benefit of goin? ive done double blacks on the eastcoast so im up for trying any terrain


Yes. PC is a super fun mountain without the park since you can find things to hit or jib on the entire mountain. If you are wanting snow then the cottonwood resorts will be your place. I suggest snowbird or solitude for steeps and Brighton for the best all around mountain in Utah. Some tourists don't like Brighton, but they are pretty much idiots.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Being one of those idiot tourists who doesn't really like Brighton, I think its hard to not go to SLC for a first trip out west.....or 3rd trip, or even your 30th trip. And if you're staying in PC, with someone who lives there, you'll have a great time for sure! Park City, as others have said is known for its Park, and The Canyons are known for a little more of a Free-Ride gig. Let it be known that both get significantly less snow than the other side of the ridge (which is only a 40-50 min drive away) at Snowbird or Brighton. I've been to snowbird when they're getting hammered with 1-2 feet of snow in a 36 hour period and PC had gotten like 5 inches.

While I've never really found too many "Shit yourself" runs at Brighton (and I've been given a few locals tours), you can find tons of GNARLY runs at Snowbird. Locals like brighton better than snowbird because the bird gets tracked out very very quickly. (I know, plus it isn't Alta, plus Brighton is more low-key.) 

Plus, the SLC Airport is just way too easy to get to and from; there used to be (and may still be) a "ride when you fly" deal where you get a free lift ticket if you land that day. I always take an evening flight out of SLC and have the opportunity to ride till 1 or 2 the day I fly out.

SLC is a good call!


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks guys..sounds like PC is still gna be a sweet place to hit up...whens best time there to go if i dont wna be in the prime blizzard cold ass temps part of the season?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Go in March...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Why March? I'm thinking of hitting Park City and Canyons when I go for the first time. All my bud's want to go to PC and I think it may be easier for the wifey as well? She's not aggressive by any means. Greens and blues all day and she's happy.

What's the gnarliest lift served run on the west coast? KT-22 is up there no?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

March is generally the snowiest month of the season for all resorts in the West. It is also a time of year where the snow pack is nearing it's maximum depth for the season. 

As far as KT-22 goes. It is a steep run, but for lift accessed stuff I wouldn't call it the most gnarly. Having done it a bunch. There are runs off of KT-22 that are very gnarly. Most with mandatory airs. The Fingers(?) comes to mind. Corbet's Couloir in Jackson probably stands as one of the most gnarly off of the lift lines around. It's a bench mark drop without a doubt. Most other lines are compared to it.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> March is generally the snowiest month of the season for all resorts in the West. It is also a time of year where the snow pack is nearing it's maximum depth for the season.
> 
> As far as KT-22 goes. It is a steep run, but for lift accessed stuff I wouldn't call it the most gnarly. Having done it a bunch. There are runs off of KT-22 that are very gnarly. Most with mandatory airs. The Fingers(?) comes to mind. Corbet's Couloir in Jackson probably stands as one of the most gnarly off of the lift lines around. It's a bench mark drop without a doubt. Most other lines are compared to it.


Well ... yeah I wasn't considering Jackson Hole west, even though I guess it is if you're in the East  Being in san diego anything east of the Sierra's is East to me :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Even the Sierras would be considered east by that logic. The Eastern edge of what is considered the "West" is bordered by the Rocky Mountain states. Wyoming, Colorado, New Mexico, etc...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Even the Sierras would be considered east by that logic. The Eastern edge of what is considered the "West" is bordered by the Rocky Mountain states. Wyoming, Colorado, New Mexico, etc...


No, what I mean is, being in San Diego, I kind of have 3 cat's. West, middle, and east. West = Sierras, Mammoth/Tahoe, Hood, Baker, Whistler. The middle would be the rockies. Then everyting east of that is East.

Not saying my way is the right way, it's just what pops into my head immediately when the terms come up. Even though I know it's a little incorrect. Hence at first I wasn't thinking about Wyoming, but in general parlance, Jackson is considered West and it just slipped my mind.

Jackson from what I hear is one of the most extreme terrains out west.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Jackson, Squaw, Kirkwood are the main center pieces for gnar terrain. To a lesser degree I'd have to say Baker, Crested Butte, Snowbird, Snowbasin, Silverton, and probably a few others I am forgetting.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay I'm going to give you the Canadian perspective here...

Fernie: If you're looking for tree'd runs, bowls, steep, ungroomed, rugged terrain this is it. No park to speak of except for a couple rails, but the off piste stuff makes up for it. If you can't find a jump off piste you have no reason to bitch about a lack of a park!  If you look for deals you can stay right on the hill in the older Wolf's Den Lodge. In December we stay for about $90 a night. BBQ on the back deck, etc. Good shit!

Lake Louise: A much better park than pretty much anything else in the Canadian Rockies. Lots of various terrain to help you to build up to the back bowls. There are enough rocks in the "Ultimate Steeps" which are full on 45 degree angle chutes to make you pucker up good.

I'd suggest either a Fernie and Castle trip, or a Banff Ski Big 3 trip with Lake Louise and Sunshine (Sunshine's not my favorite by any stretch of the imagination but it is a really cool hill and something that should be seen at least once).

Hope this helps! BTW I'm a former East Coaster. Grew up boarding in Ontario and then all over NH, VT, ON and PQ.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

jdang307 said:


> No, what I mean is, being in San Diego, I kind of have 3 cat's. West, middle, and east. West = Sierras, Mammoth/Tahoe, Hood, Baker, Whistler. The middle would be the rockies. Then everyting east of that is East.


Hey Thread-Jack...wasn't this thread originally about some guy wondering about where he should go? If I do recall, too, the focus was a bit more on SLC, or by your logic, "The Middle?" Also, in reference to "Why March" OP asked about when to go when "i dont wna be in the prime blizzard cold ass temps part of the season?" So, why march was already answered prior to Kill's March suggestion. Which, I will always endorse a March travel date over FEB/Jan/Dec. From now on, my snowboarding travel season will be March and April. 

Fucking Californians. :cheeky4: That being said, I love "The West!" Kirk over Squaw!


----------



## CAPRider (Dec 5, 2010)

HIGHLY recommend Jackson Hole if you are looking for some pretty gnarly terrain. Stuff to hit all over the mountain in-bounds. Don't stay at Teton Village, stay in downtown Jackson(waaaaay cheaper), pretty awesome nightlife and the shuttle bus to Teton Village(where Jackson Hole is at) is 3 bucks each way. I was there for a week and a half last year(and years past as well) and i haven't had(or needed) a car there at all.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Late to the thread but I have to +1 SLC.

Assuming "regular" conditions there are, essentially, three (some might say four) weather systems operating all within 1.5 hours from the airport. The Cottonwoods, Park City and then the farther away hills like Sugar.

I'm not terribly familiar with Colorado (and not at all with BC) but six+ high quality mountains in such close proximity is much awesome.

From NYC I do an evening fight to SLC on Jet Blue -- gear flies for free, direct and then the red eye back for the full day of riding before reluctantly heading home.

Of course nightlife isn't the greatest (or even that good) but damn, the snow...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

LTshredTN said:


> east coast guy here, and i wna go out west to ride this winter..i wanna ride great parks if so, but preferably wanna go for treeline runs and back country style slopes, long runs too would be great. would like something where i dont have to drive to resort, just there transit or walk would be awsome! ive got a buddy thats a snowcat operator in park city,utah but dno if that would be best place for what i want..although i would get a hookup on staying with him.... i dno what to do any suggestions would help...breck,vail,whatever dont wna have to wait in line more then i ride either!


If you can get free lodging, then I would go straight to Utah and stay at least a week. That is ~$300-$500 bucks you will save that you can spend on gear or other touristy stuff.... especially if you plan to go into the back country. 

If money is no object then I would nominate Jackson Hole.... but there are plenty of areas besides those that would fit your criteria.


----------

